
Using Matplotlib with Scala on Notebook (and More) - riiswa
https://warisradji.com/2019/12/14/using-scala-with-matplotlib/
======
melling
Are there hosted solutions where you can use Scala Notebooks, and use this
matplotlib library?

~~~
riiswa
[https://mybinder.org/](https://mybinder.org/)

------
bentona
What are the performance implications for switching between languages like
this? Does it do something like redeclare all global variables in the new
language?

~~~
zmmmmm
It's all based on BeakerX which has autotranslation b/w languages as one of
its key features.

I believe it currently it is based on Py4J which does require copying of the
data but I think not expensive serialization, so its reasonably efficient, at
least, enough so that it works for plotting.

However the discussion is around moving everything to Apache Arrow which in
theory supports in-memory shared data b/w languages. Whether that will ever
happen is a question though ... the issue has been open for 1.5 years without
visible signs of activity.

I stopped bothering with autotranslation in the end because I found BeakerX
native plots (which work natively from all the languages it supports) actually
nicer and more intuitive than Matplotlib. I use it extensively with Groovy.

